# Tables for Whiney people



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok, so it's really WINE-ey people but I digress.... I've seen tables like this at several different places and decided to do a few hand built ones since I am doing a show at a winery late next week. (Plus, If I can talk a winery or two into placing an order for a bunch of them I could justify buying a CNC router......)

Figured I'd do a step by step for the folks here in case anyone wanted to make one themselves. 

Started out making a pattern of what I wanted the top to look like out of 1/4 inch ply, If I go into larger production without buying a CNC I'd make another pattern out of HDPE or Lexan, By the time I got 10 tops done the pattern was starting to show some wear.



 

Then I screwed the pattern to the board I planned to use and took my plunge router and gave it a workout using 1/2 inch bit and a 3/4 inch collar to follow the pattern (If you do make a pattern, Remember to take into account the difference in size between your collar and your bit)



 



 

After that I chose to clean up my edges using my 9" disk sander.



 

Then I took my spindle sander and sanded the holes for the bottle, glasses, and handle. (switched drum size to a smaller one for the handle and edges of the slots for the glasses)



 

After that it's a trip to the router table for a round over on all the edges.



 

Now I'll go and sand out all the tops. I plan to get any major defects out and get them reasonably smooth but since they are meant to be somewhat rustic for camping or backyard partying I won't put too much time into sanding. I happened to have some 18 inch wide boards so I cut my tops as all one piece but a guy could always do a glue up to give it stripes if they wanted to. 

Tomorrow I'll do the leg (These have a sigle leg in the center with a steel spike on the end to push into the ground) and hinge (so it can fold flat for storage in the garage, trunk, or camper) and get them put together.

C and C are always welcome as I'm kinda feeling my way through this project as I go.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've seen ones with a slide bolt lock under neath to keep em from flopping over full of wine....so they wont whine...

Looking good so far Colin....


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I've seen ones with a slide bolt lock under neath to keep em from flopping over full of wine....so they wont whine...
> 
> Looking good so far Colin....



I'm going to use a pin on a chain...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Oct 30, 2015)

Look forward to seeing it in use.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2015)

winters98 said:


> Look forward to seeing it in use.



I'll bring some camp chairs to the shop tomorrow so I can figure out my height for the leg. I hope to get them all together tomorrow so I can apply a finish on Sunday and have ready to sell on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2015)

Great idea Colin and .......lots of nice tools btw


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks cool, how's it going to work, got any pics of one in action? having trouble visualizing it...


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks good so far! Anxious to see how this turns out, I'm with Barry, I can't picture how it works. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2015)

So here are all the pieces cut for the hinges, legs, and shelves to keep the bottle from hitting the ground- The leg is a 2x2 19 inches long (We set up a camp chair in the shop and I had my wife hold a tape measure while I moved the table top up and down to see what felt right) The hinge sides are just pieces of maple that'll go on either side with a hole drilled for the hinge pin and a second hole for the lock pin and the shelves, well, You'll see how that works in a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok, Here we go with the leg and hinge for each one-

First I drilled a 3/8 hole through the sides of the hinge and the leg (I used 3/8 because I have a ton of that sized dowel rod on the shelf) and rounded the corner of the leg so it'll fold.



 

Then slide all the parts together on the hinge pin and use a little glue and 4 screws to secure it to the underside of the table (Position so it's in line with the handle and when folded up for use sits at the edge of the bottle hole) and glued in the shelf for the bottle (It's fairly tight but I may still drill in from the back and add one screw as I need to put a screw into ti to hold one end of the chain for the lock pin anyways) I also put a drop of thin CA on the end of the pin to secure it in the hinge assembly.



 

I still have to put the spikes on the bottom, Drill for the lock pin, final sand, and then put a finish on them but here is what they look like in use-







 

It's pretty well balanced, I actually had one standing up on the floor of the shop and balancing only on the single leg so when you add an 8-10 inch spike of the bottom it's fairly stable (Unless you get loaded and fall on it or something...)

I'll do a final post once all the details are addressed on the batch of 10 and they are ready to go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2015)

Very cool... @Tony , I bet you could use your cutting boards for this type of table...

Colin, what are you using for the spikes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2015)

I plan to use 3/8 cold rolled steel rod. I bought some four foot lengths I'll just cut with the sawzall and grind a point on to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 2, 2015)

All finished up. I applied a couple coats of a poly deck finish I had on hand yesterday and this morning rubbed out with steel wool and some wax and then hand buffed for a nice satin finish. You can see how I did the lock pin so if you push on the wrong side after getting tipsy it won't fold up unexpectedly and the spike on the bottom is just a 12 inch length of steel rod with a point ground on it and then epoxied into a 3-4 inch deep hole in the leg.

C and C are always welcome as I'm always learning and trying to make things better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2015)

Very, very cool Colin! I think once the holidays are over I'll take Marc's suggestion and make one with the long grain style I do cutting boards in. Thanks for posting! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2015)

You could sell 100 of those tailgating at a Nascar race  I predict you will do well with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 7, 2015)

That is a nice little project. Do you care if I borrow your idea to make a few for friends and family. I may make a few design changes but the overall idea is outstanding. Great work sir. If they are a hit I may actaully try a few to sell if you are okay with that.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 7, 2015)

Chris S. said:


> That is a nice little project. Do you care if I borrow your idea to make a few for friends and family. I may make a few design changes but the overall idea is outstanding. Great work sir. If they are a hit I may actaully try a few to sell if you are okay with that.




Go ahead, the basic idea isn't original to me either. I'll be interested to see how you tweak it.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Go ahead, the basic idea isn't original to me either. I'll be interested to see how you tweak it.



I will be too. Sometimes my ideas don't always translate so well. Will find out in a month or so. Will post up pics once I get it underway.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 7, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You could sell 100 of those tailgating at a Nascar race  I predict you will do well with them.


You'd have to make a Bud Light version to sell to the Nascar crowd.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 21, 2015)

Well I finally got around to making a table. Thanks for the write up. Few ideas didn't transpire but this was a first attempt. Maybe next time I will make some plans first. Was a fun project. Mom gonna get this for Christmas.

Did a tapered leg from 2" to 1" and used the cutouts for bottle holder and foot for leg to increase stability. Amazing how stable this is as was able to stand on own before installed spike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2015)

Chris S. said:


> Well I finally got around to making a table. Thanks for the write up. Few ideas didn't transpire but this was a first attempt. Maybe next time I will make some plans first. Was a fun project. Mom gonna get this for Christmas.
> 
> Did a tapered leg from 2" to 1" and used the cutouts for bottle holder and foot for leg to increase stability. Amazing how stable this is as was able to stand on own before installed spike.
> 
> View attachment 93394 View attachment 93395



Looks good, My only thought is running the ball chain for the pin through the bottle shelf, does it cause the bottle to rock at all?


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 21, 2015)

Very slightly. Only did it since hole was already there but next time not going to do it.  Thankfully not enough to make bottle awkward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

